# Getting used to boarding...



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have kept my horses at my parents house for over 20 years. When I was younger, I lived there and saw them all the time. Then I went away to college, and saw them on weekends. I was forced to get a full time job to pay for college so I rarely saw them.

I felt guilt at not seeing them/riding them very often. When my first pony had to be put down, I had a very large attack of guilt at not seeing him very often. I managed to be at peace with the fact that I don't see my retired geldings that often. Now that I am "settled down" (married and have a one year old) I do have a bit more time to see them.

My mom & I are getting a couple of ponies to work with and eventually train for the grandkids (including my son). I've been busy getting things ready for them.

In the meantime, I also purchased a horse for me. I am boarding him at a barn in Duluth, MN. My trainer and I are going to be working together to train him (he's very green under saddle). 

I am starting to feel those old guilt feelings coming up at not being able to see him every night. The boarding barn is about 10-15 minutes from work, but 45 minutes from home. 

So... those of you who board, how often do you see your horses? How often do you ride? 

As a side note, one thing that was really odd for me was when I was out visiting him, I refilled his water bucket and got thanked by both the BO and some of the student workers she has. It was an odd feeling to get thanked for caring for my own horse... even though I am technically paying someone else to do it.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I TRY to ride five times a week, I ride harder the day before I give my horse a day off. I do chores at the barn 3 days a week, so that puts me there. Myself and another girl who works there take turns turning each others horses out into the arena when we cannot be there, as full turnout is not an option at my barn in the winter......it's really freakin cold! 
If I have my small children with me I will go and do some longe work with him.....and yes I feel the guilt! So when I am there I make it good quality time.....and I'm about 30mins away from my barn.....don't feel guilty....absence makes the hear grow fonder

Just to add, when you do little things like top up a water bucket or sweep up your mess, the staff REALLY appreciate it, that's why they say thanks! I love it when the boarders do little things. Even on my day off when I go in just for the pleasure of spending time with my horse I will load up the hay cart or clean a stall just to help the girls out. Also, getting on a good note with the staff will likely ensure that when you ask for a little extra favor or for your horse to be in a better pen etc....they will more than likely accommodate you.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see my horse 4 times a week- I go after work 3 times a week to ride (one of those rides is a lesson). On Saturday nights, I feed for a discount on my board, which keeps me pretty busy (grain, mash, and hay for 60 horses!) but I can usually spend 30-45 minutes doing groundwork with him (or braiding his hair, etc.)

I do feel guilty if I have to skip a night, but mostly I feel guilty about him not getting more turnout...


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

My horses are turned out 24/7 - unless the farmer is having a shoot, and hunting pheasants and stuff. One's a Welsh Cob, aged 2 (almost 3) and the other is a small, round pony in need of exercise, aged 5/6.

The barn is 20 mins from home (or an hour's walk) and I see them every day. Most of the time I go up and check on them, feed them and I don't really do much at the moment, as I'm going to start breaking in the Welsh in the Spring. We've halter broken her, and she's great at leading, etc, we're just going about moving up a level with her training. But even when we start that, I'd be seeing her every day and possibly bringing her in to work with her 4 days a week... though I'm not sure yet as uni takes up a chunk of my time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I typically see my horse 6 days a week. He's boarded 15 minutes from work, 20 minutes from home. I give us both a day off from each other every week because I have dance class once a night. I don't ride him every time I go but I usually do.

OP- why not make plans to see your horse after work since you're there already ? Even if its just a visit wih a pat and some snacks you'll feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> OP- why not make plans to see your horse after work since you're there already ? Even if its just a visit wih a pat and some snacks you'll feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The problem is that I have a 1 year old son that I need to pick up from the babysitter's. On the days I'm going to barn, my husband and I generally take two vehicles, and he picks up our son and I go to the barn. A couple of times, we've picked him up and then all three of us go to the barn.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm.
What about finding a teenager who would sit with your son at the barn for a couple of hours while you ride? Teenagers are always looking for extra cash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nikelodeon79 said:


> As a side note, one thing that was really odd for me was when I was out visiting him, I refilled his water bucket and got thanked by both the BO and some of the student workers she has. It was an odd feeling to get thanked for caring for my own horse... even though I am technically paying someone else to do it.


I love this. Thanking people for something they don't have to do is a wonderful thing. Whether it's horse related or not. So many people take things for granted.

Bless those that don't!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

A month ago I was out about 5 times a week. This month Im lucky to ride 2 times a week. Its just how my schedule has been going thus far. But thats the great thing about boarding. I know he'll be taken care of. 

I always check his water and usually go around and check everyone's water and hay when I'm there, mostly out of habit and I know they appreciate the help. I'll help with turnout when I'm there at that time and I always thank them when I leave, its just common courtesy and it lets them know that I know just how much it takes to run a barn.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have five at home (owned by my mom) and two reiners boarded (owned by my dad). Honestly, I can't get out there enough for my liking, especially as my time is split between my dad and mom. I ride them maybe twice a week, which is not ideal, but I can deal with it because I have my eventer at home.

It is nice to not have to worry about finding hay for them, cleaning stalls, turnout, etc.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I try to get to the barn at least for grooming 6 days a week (it's about 20 minutes from my house). I typically ride 3-4 days/week.

I have the same experience with the barn staff being really appreciative about me cleaning up the mess. It's so odd, it very clearly says in both our boarding contract and the posted barn rules that boarders are responsible for sweeping the aisle after grooming, etc. But I definitely get funny looks and lots of thanks for doing it.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I board and I see my horse every day. Except when I'm on holidays and such, and if I can't make it out I just text the BO and she will feed my horse for me.

I <3 where I board.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I see my horse everyday to take care of her. It can be hard when they're not kept at home, but that is something that comes with horse ownership.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm at the barn every single day to feed. On weekends or days off I'm out twice a day. I also work there at least 2 days a week so I don't have a choice.

She is boarded in semi-care on paddock board. But she is on such a special diet and has so many needs I have to go out every day. It's hard when I have a full time job plus the barn job plus going to college full time plus taking care of my dog and bf at home. 

Honestly for what I pay and the fact that it is less than 5 miles from my house I have no desire to ever have them at home.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

poppy-you sound quite busy-can bf be a little more self-care & maybe even help w/the dog? Most males will love to be waited upon-you need soome tlc also!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I board and I'm at the barn almost everyday. It's only 6 miles from my house so I really have no excuse!  I clean stalls and do hay and grain 4 days a week, so on those days I at least get to bring my horse in and groom him.

I would like to have horses on our property some day, but at this point, my boy is better off where he is. They take great care of him when I can't be there, I don't pay much because I help with chores, and they have great facilities that I could only ever dream of building.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

They thanked you , as there are probably a lot of other boarders, that would have stormed over and had a fit. BO have to deal with a lot of rudeness and
poor behaviour from people, because "they are paying to have this done" and many want it done thier way and right now..


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Currently I see my horse every day because she is injured from kicking a steele gate and needs daily hand walking and leg hosing. Normally I would see her about three times a week for a trail ride lasting about 1-2 hours or 30-45 minutes of schooling in the arena. Occasionally we will take an hour lesson. I currently ride western and primarily like to trail ride but feel that we can all benefit from lessons and schooling on a regular basis.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cacowgirl - Boys are not self sufficient lol. "Washing dishes is foreign, the vaccum has a filter?! and I'm supposed to clean it?! no way.... The dryer doesn't need the lint filter cleaned out, it's easier once theres layers on it then it peels right off...."

If it wasn't for me that place would have burned down by now lol. 

But I will say he is an airline pilot so I get usually 12 nights a month to myself


----------

